# Are you allowed to say out during competitions



## rubiknewbie (Feb 10, 2010)

I use lettering system for BLD. Is it legal to say out the string of letters during competitions memorisation?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd imagine so.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 10, 2010)

just don't scream them loud enough to disturb other competitors.


----------



## peterbat (Feb 10, 2010)

...or for them to be able to hear at all. You could agree on a lettering scheme with a friend, and if they were solving next to you, they could just put on the blindfold while you called out the letters. Memo-less bld...


----------



## Dene (Feb 11, 2010)

As masterofthebass implies, it would be rude to disrupt other competitors, so keep it quiet. Also, as peterbat mentions, you could cheat, so be careful how you do it. 
I don't see any problem with it, but I suggest doing it as quietly as possible.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 11, 2010)

I've never been to any official comps before, the most is BLDing in front of my friends. and when i do that, i just whisper my memo to myself. but in my opinion, it's best to recite your memo in your head, so that you've no chance of being accused a cheater 

@ peterbat, i've never heard of that before, kinda cool how people will do anything to win.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 11, 2010)

Kinda cool? I find it kinda pathetic.


----------



## whauk (Feb 11, 2010)

well just say it without voice (so only lips moving) 
works great for me but it might look stupid so dont overdo it


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> @ peterbat, i've never heard of that before, *kinda cool how people will do anything to win*.



Who?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 11, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > @ peterbat, i've never heard of that before, *kinda cool how people will do anything to win*.
> ...



Begins with "Maty" and ends with "uti"?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 11, 2010)

whauk said:


> but it might look stupid so dont overdo it



Not if you're at a competition, where people know what you are doing.

However, randomly staring at a cube in public while talking to yourself might look a bit strange.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 11, 2010)

KUTI INVOLVED IN LATEST COLLUSION SCANDAL


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 11, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > xXzaKerXx said:
> ...



Who's Matyuti?


----------



## peterbat (Feb 11, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> @ peterbat, i've never heard of that before, kinda cool how people will do anything to win.



I never said anyone did this. Has anyone? And just because I stated the existence of a loophole doesn't mean that I believe anyone in particular would ever think of stooping to that level.

While we're at it, if we're going to ban competitor speech during BLD events, we should also ban spectator speech during BLD events. Solemn! Or better idea: require each competitor to wear Mondo-style ear muffs. Stylish!

The fact of the matter is, no matter how many rules you try to enforce, someone who really wants to cheat will probably be able to. We just have to hope that people are not douchebags, and that if they are, their douchebaggery will be spotted and punished appropriately. The day we have to submit to a full body search and pee in a cup before lining up to compete will be one sorry day indeed.</spur of the moment rant on not much in particular>


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Kinda cool? I find it kinda pathetic.




Agreed


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 12, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Kinda cool? I find it kinda pathetic.





StefanPochmann said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > @ peterbat, i've never heard of that before, *kinda cool how people will do anything to win*.
> ...





peterbat said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > @ peterbat, i've never heard of that before, kinda cool how people will do anything to win.
> ...



I'm not accusing anybody, I meant in general. Not just cubing, every activity that requires competition has it's own cheaters. Examinations, sports, computer games, you name it.


----------



## Slash (Feb 27, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



ask


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 27, 2010)

Slash said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...


He just did.


----------



## brunson (Feb 27, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > @ peterbat, i've never heard of that before, *kinda cool how people will do anything to win*.
> ...



"They"


----------



## Slash (Feb 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



maty*as k*uti.
got it?


----------



## Zava (Feb 28, 2010)

Slash said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Slash said:
> ...


te Trombi, figyimár....azért írta kacsintóssal, mert poénkodott, és amúgy vágja.


----------



## Slash (Mar 1, 2010)

damnit it supposed to be a joke... i wrote the 3 letters with bold... dont you got it? maty *ask* uti


----------

